# ACS Skill assessment instead of RPL



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I finally send my RPL to ACS, however, If log in to check my status, it shows Skill assessment instead of RPL.

Date Received:	11-August-2009
Event Type:	Skills Assessment
Status:	To be allocated

Do I have to inform ACS or just wait ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

The sequence of events for the RPL skills assessment is as follows:

ACS acknowledgement
To be allocated
In process
With an Assessor
Case finalised

So, in your case ACS have acknowledged receipt of your application and you are now waiting to be allocated an Assessor. 

So now, it's just waiting to be informed that an Assessor has been allocated (could be anywhere between 4-5 weeks).

Dolly


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I finally send my RPL to ACS, however, If log in to check my status, it shows Skill assessment instead of RPL.
> 
> ...


Just wait and keep on check the status online....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Dolly and MRM for the information, however, I had doubts on the Event Type: It shows as Skills Assessment however, I applied for RPL. 

Do I have to inform them or they will correct it?

Many thanks,


----------



## walk4hell (Feb 20, 2010)

*ACS assessment status PASA*

i All,

i have sent my application to ACS in december 2009.
new change is "Event Type : PASA" since last two weeks

Date Received	23-December-2009
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Rhiannon Burkett
Registered Post No

So do any one know, how long it will take more, because my visa is going to expire in coming months and i have to launch my PR, i cannot launch without skill assessment. I asked for skill assessed as Computing Professional (Linux).

Is there any other solution incase i donot get assessment before my visa expire???

Please guide me.

thanks

MJ


----------



## Kingbear (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm guessing, but since the change on 8th Feb (as i've just found out the hard way) that they no longer refer to it as an RPL. it was this;
https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/RPL_Pack_2.pdf

and is now , this;

https://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment

So reckon its just a name change to coincide. Could be wrong though...


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

hi everyone ..

i lodged RPL application under network Security with acs on 30 novmber 2009

when i try to track my status its still state "In process" ??

i m not understand whts wrong .bcoz acording to acs guideline its take 8 to 12 week now 12 week is on going !!

anybody suggest me wht hav to do ..

and i whts matter with MODL list is my aaplication effected bcoz acs currently concerder ASCO codes !!

thanks in advance


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The sequence of events for the RPL skills assessment is as follows:
> 
> ...


Hi Dolly,

Has the sequence still remained the same?

Thanks


----------

